# unox convection oven for baking eclairs, tarts and macarons , yes or no?



## zara (Aug 28, 2017)

hello 
has anyone had any experience with a UNOX oven for making pastry?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'd never heard of this oven before so I looked them up.
Any oven with an internal fan is going to have an effect on delicate pastry baking. Muffins comes out with a slanted top, is the most common effect. As for eclairs, if there is a way to turn off the fan and use the oven in a conventional way that would be best. I've never had any luck with eclairs in a convection oven.....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've written quite a bit about convection ovens and threir chracteristics, vs. A deck oven and its characteristics.

In the end, a convection oven is just a box that blows hot air. You will have to work hard and use every trick in the book to bake a tart with a crispy bottom and a pale-just done top.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I tend to agree with the above two responses. Convection has it's uses, but most of those uses are good for the savory side of the kitchen rather than the pastry side. Of course you can bake anything in a convection and it won't be terrible, but most of the time the fan is more of a headache than anything else (blown over muffin tops, extreme hot spots, lack of a hot deck to crisp up and caramelize a lot of baked items, etc). If I were opening up a shop I would invest in a deck oven with adjustable top and bottom heat.


----------

